# FaceTime



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the 4g iPod Touch and finally got to try out FaceTime. My SIL bought one and we realized that she could catch up with her Mother and Aunt (they live with us). Both are in their 80s and have issues with phones - hearing problems and cognitive issues. Her mother was thrilled because my husband could tell her what was being said while she watched her daughter talk. We plan on hooking up again next Saturday.

Does anyone know if FaceTime is being planned for the new iPad? Would be nice for my older folks to have a larger screen to look at. I think my husband (the lovable tight wad) would spring for one for himself if he could justify that it was for his mother!

Technology is truly amazing!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it was very cool. Neither of "the ladies" (as I call them) quite understood but they did know who it was and were rather amazed to see her move about and show them her cat, etc. Quite made my day!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I received an email about Facetime for Mac being released and immediately dl it to my computer.  Got to see my granddaughter's newest tooth loss and got to see she and my grandson jump on their new trampoline!  If you or your parents have a Mac y'all could try that.  I love Facetime now!  I hope they put a forward facing camera on the iPad2 when it comes out.  I also saw where someone has a mirror type thingy (pardon the tech terms - lol) so those of us with iPhone 3Gs can use Facetime too.  Wonder if it will work?

Kathy in NC


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've used it to check on my son while he's sleeping over at a friend's hues, it really is great. He has the iPod touch 4 and I have the iPhone. I haven't put it on our Mac yet, but I'm sure I will. That's great how it works for your MIL!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It appears to be speculative, but this article seems to think it's coming in the first quarter of 2011:

*FaceTime capable iPad in 'advanced testing'*


----------

